# Princess needs your help!



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.

PUREBRED FEMALE GSD AT SAN BERNADINO ,CA ANIMAL CONTROL (OWNER SURRENDER FOR HAVING TOO MANY DOGS AND BEING CITED.)


----------

